# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 17 لسنة 2007 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون السلطة القضائية - مصر

## الحائرة

قانون رقم 17 لسنة 2007بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون السلطة القضائيةالصادر بالقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972 وقوانين الهيئات القضائية(*)
باسم الشعب 
رئيس الجمهورية

قرر مجلس الشعب ووافق مجلس الشورى علي القانون الأتي نصه، وقد أصدرناه:

(المادة الأولي)
          تستبدل عبارة "سبعون عاماً" بعبارة "ثمانية وستين سنة" في كل من المواد (69) من القرار بقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972 بإصدار قانون السلطة القضائية. (123) من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 بشان مجلس الدولة، (29) من القانون رقم 75 لسنة 1963 بشان تنظيم هيئة قضايا الدولة، والمادة (1) من القانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بأعضاء النيابة الإدارية، وفي تطبيق أحكام المواد (130) من القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972 بشان السلطة القضائية ، (14، 24) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979.

(المادة الثانية)
يسري حكم المادة السابقة علي كل من لم يبلغ سن الثامنة والستين في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون، وكذلك علي من بلغ هذا السن وكان باقياً في الخدمة في هذا التاريخ بالتطبيق لأحكام قانون السلطة القضائية وقوانين الهيئات القضائية المشار إليها في المادة السابقة.

(المادة الثالثة)          يستبدل بنصي المادتين : 65و 66 من القرار بقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972 بإصدار قانون السلطة القضائية، النصان الآتيان:

مادة 65:
          "يجوز إعارة القضاء إلي الحكومات الأجنبية أو الهيئات الدولية بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية، بعد اخذ رأي الجمعية العامة للمحكمة التابع لها القاضي أو النائب العام بحسب الأحوال وموافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى. ولا يجوز أن يجوز أن تزيد المدة علي هذا القدر إذا اقتضت ذلك ملحة قومية يقدرها رئيس الجمهورية."
          مادة 66:
          " تعتبر المدة متصلة في حكم المادتين السابقتين إذا تتابعت أيامها أو فصل بينها  فاصل زمني يقل عن خمس سنوات.
          ويجوز شغل وظيفة المعار بدرجتها إذا كانت مدة الإعارة لا تقل عن سنة، فإذا عاد المعار إلي عملة قبل نهاية هذا المدة يشغل الوظيفة الخالية من درجته، أو يشغل درجته الأصلية بصفة شخصية علي أن تسوي حالته علي أول وظيفة تخلو من درجته. 
          وفي جميع الأحوال يجب إلا يترتب علي الإعارة أو الندب الإخلال بحسن سير العمل."
(المادة الرابعة)          يشترط فيمن يعين معاوناً للنيابة العامة وفي سائر الوظائف المقابلة لها بالهيئات القضائية المشار إليها في المادة الأولي أن يكون حاصلاً علي أجازة الحقوق المنصوص عليها في البند 3 من المادة 38 من قانون السلطة القضائية بتقدير جيد علي الأقل، وذلك بالنسبة إلي الوظائف التي يتم شغلها بعد العمل بأحكام هذا القانون.

(المادة الخامسة)          ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره.        
          يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها.
          صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 21 ربيع الأخر سنة 1428 هـ.
(الموافق 8 مايو سنة 2007م)حسني مبارك  
(*)  نشر بالجريدة الرسمية – العدد 18 مكرراً في 8/5/2007.

----------

